# Step It Up On Global Warming!



## Joyce in the mts. (Jan 12, 2003)

http://stepitup2007.org/article.php?id=33

My friend, Bill McKibben, author of "The Age of Missing Information", "The End of Nature", and "The Long Walk Home" as well as articles and other writings...invites you to participate in sending a message to Congress and building a movement-

From the website:

"...If we're going to make the kind of change we need in the short time left us, we need something that looks like the civil rights movement, and we need it now. Changing light bulbs just isn't enough.

So pitch in. A few of us are trying to organize a nationwide day of hundreds and hundreds of rallies on April 14. We hope to have gatherings in every state, and in many of America's most iconic places: on the levees in New Orleans, on top of the melting glaciers on Mt. Rainier, even underwater on the endangered coral reefs off Key West."

More at the link...

... and please...join us on April 14th!!

Joyce in the mts.


----------



## InJoy (May 20, 2006)

Thank you Joyce in the mts... just what I was looking for!


----------



## Super Pickle (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks! I just came across Step it Up's site last night (linked from grist) and was going to post it here. I thought of you, Joyce, because I remembered several years ago that you said you and Bill McKibben were neighbors.

I don't think I'm up to organizing an event, but fortunately, there are already 2 planned in my area. So, I'll definitely be a particiapant, but not an organizer.
I hope this will be a big deal.


----------



## loftmama (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey Joyce! Wow! No kidding, I can't believe I'm seeing this post! B (my dh) just signed up to organize the event last week and sent out his first announcement today. I thought I'd go online to see if anyone at MDC was doing something like this, and lo and behold, I find you...









You guys need to talk. Are you doing something in your area? He will be so fired up and inspired to see that you're doing something like this, too, in the Adirondacks!


----------



## beansricerevolt (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks!!!


----------



## InJoy (May 20, 2006)

There are close to 1,000 actions all over the country now. Visit the site to find an event near you or start your own!


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

Yap!







We'll be there! The whole family.


----------



## TinyBabyBean (Oct 18, 2003)

i signed up. fortunately there is one right in my town so i will be there. now i just have to convince my dh. *me murmuring and grumbling about his gas guzzling dream vehicles, sigh*


----------



## kellykins (Oct 13, 2004)

One in my area, right across the street from me!! we are so there!


----------



## mad4mady (Dec 29, 2006)

Thank you!! There is one right in my area


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## tri31 (Jan 30, 2007)

What a great opportunity! Yeah! Thanks for the link.


----------



## amanecer (Jan 24, 2002)

Florida people sign up!!

Our very own in Naples is growing and growing


----------



## Joyce in the mts. (Jan 12, 2003)

Hey all!

That date is coming up quick, eh?

Our town is having an event, and my husband was JUST invited to speak, actually!

http://events.stepitup2007.org/events/show/881

Enjoy and come back to this thread and share your experiences, OK?

J.


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

After seeing "An Inconvieniant Truth" and hearing that one line "This will be during your children's lifetime" I made a pledge to do every single thing I possibly could do. We are having a Step It Up Rally for Planetary Survival at our store Organic Grace in Garberville (northern) California. April 14th from noon - 2pm. Our local moms internet group will be attending with banners. I invite anyone in the area to attend and anyone out of the area to go to www.stepitup2007.org to find an action near you! This is the single most important issue that needs our attention right now!


----------



## box_of_rain (Mar 16, 2006)

This is great! A committee was formed in my town for this (and for future general enviro. awareness) and we're hosting at our local library! It's going to be tons of fun! We should all post in our FYT forums about this!


----------



## LilMama23 (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks for this! I'll be attending the big one in Philly.


----------



## serendipity22 (Sep 19, 2006)

Warm water expands while cold water is denser. I've heard that if all the ice in Antartica goes, thermal expansion will raise sea levels around the world by 200 feet.


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

Today our mamas group met and made our huge banner "SoHum Mamas for Planetary Survival"......my mama bear is up bigtime knowing our planet is destined for catastrophe within the next 50 years if we don't change NOW!
You can go to the www.stepitup2007.org website to send a group e-mail telling everyone you know about the events on Saturday.....this has totally been word of mouth/e-mail and there are 1377 actions nationwide. We need every person we can get!


----------



## oldermamato5 (Feb 4, 2005)

we are heading downtown Indy on Saturday for Step It Up!


----------



## Super Pickle (Apr 29, 2002)

I would love to hear how all your events went today. Here in Columbus, Ohio, it was cold and rainy and therefore we didn't have such a great showing. It was basically a gathering of people (maybe 50-70?) in front of the State House with a few tables and some speakers lined up. I took my boys but we couldn't stay much more than an hour because they were just getting too cold and wet. I had hoped for a bigger turnout from Columbus.


----------



## Joyce in the mts. (Jan 12, 2003)

We had about 70 folks at the event I attended which is really great for our small town. My husband spoke about the town's municipal power and fuel bills, the "green" options and ways to cut not only costs but environmental consequences. There were many other speakers who brought out points regarding what alternative power, bringing about change politically, and other important areas of life as individuals and as a community.

Our congressperson's assistant was there and was very accessible.

There were two other events in our town for Step it Up. I don't think the report or photos from our event are up yet.

I had a really good time, the food was a vegetarian lunch buffet and it was yummy!

Did y'all have a good time too at your events?

By the way, McKibben was on Democracy Now talking about Step It Up the other day and the link for streaming that interview is up on the site. You have to look around a bit for it, but it's there.

Enjoy!
J.


----------



## box_of_rain (Mar 16, 2006)

Our Step It Up was terrific! We packed the library - we had bagpipes and djembe drums...the kids paraded through town. Lots of yummy treats and solar power demos (solar oven, UV light change beads, etc.), lots of crafts for the kids to do...And did I mention the music?!?! It was awesome!

Very fun event!


----------

